# How are people dosing for Bucephalandra?



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Guessing not many are keeping them


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I'm not sure but my buces haven't grown much. I jus tried to start dosing with ferts.. And I've emersed one baby kedegang


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, they do melt but along with melting, shoot out new growth. Stable after the initial melting. Dosage 2x weekly with Marco and micro. No temperature measurement. Bucep beautiful plant, enjoy the growth.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried submersed with co2 and fert and excel, emerged with pure potting mix. Submersed got algae 2/2 my high lighting. emersed grew quite well then start melting. Gonna covert all to submersed with med lighting now.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

After planting:






About 2-3 months later, about 2-3x more plant biomass.
I dose about 2x a week with macros, about 1/2 EI, not because more is bad, but because I simply do not NEED more ferts. This is a slow growing planted tank. No need to lard on more ferts if you gain nothing and management is no different.

I reduced the water changes also to once every 2-4 weeks also. Again, slow growing tank: no need. Lighting is higher than many Buce growers, as well as rich sediment ferts etc, but the results speak for themselves, growth is faster and cleaner. Focus on plant growth. 

It does not fail for slow growers any less than stem plant weeds. Some slight modifications, but the general idea is the same. 

Scaping with Buce's is not easy. I thought it would grow in differently, so I'll change the hardscape to adapt to this plant genera this coming week. It'll have more linear twisted branches and I'll hide some of the equipment on the top corner better, add a foreground plant etc.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice Tom. How much light is enough?


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys I know after co2 and cooler water they are just growing like crazy. So just low on ferts it seems. Tom sweet buce tank. You have strong flow in that tank? I see a overflow box?


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

And I don't see no fish either. lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Buce grow REALLy slow like anubias and a good scape takes almost a year to grow in good. Toms got a great idea going and with more time will be amazing. It also takes well to pruning if youre super patient and usually get two side shoots for everyone you cut off. Tops can be replanted.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Hmm hopefully they didnt jump out . Hmm they are growing pretty good for me now. After summer is over. And adding c02 my buce are really growing at pretty good rate. Tho I might need to move them to a larger tank. A 15 gal is not enough


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Tom how long you keep your lights on?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ryantube said:


> Nice Tom. How much light is enough?


I run thr ATI's at 30% 39w x 6 for about 8 hours, but they ramp up/down over about 1.5 hours. 

So 0% to 30% for 1.5 hours. Or 30% for about 5 hours and then less. 
This is about 40 umols.

I have no BBA or GSA on the leaves. The new growth I have had since planting is nice and clean. Main thing is to wait, be patient and not move anything.

I basically run EI at 1/2 dose 2x a week, that's it. Water change maybe once every 2-3 weeks.

VERY easy tank to care for.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

ryantube said:


> And I don't see no fish either. lol


I had CPD's, but you'd never see them. I liked brass tetras, but removed them. They would eat the CRS SSS grade which I'll be adding at some point, but trying to think of some decent small fish that will not act too aggressive to smaller shrimp.

There's about 20 amano shrimp and about 10 Bushy nose plecos in there now.
I also have isopods and flat worms. Fish normally would eat these. 
White clouds would be nice but I'm waiting to rescape the tank next week or so.
Then a couple of three months later, I'll add the shrimp, then the fish last.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine are under high light, high co2, ei dosing and I get about 1-2 leaves every 1-2 weeks.

One that I have, sp. 'Sherri' I think is growing much faster, but it's also almost at the waters surface


----------



## Bigga826 (Nov 30, 2013)

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Would rummynose tetras be a good fit with your shrimp? I was also curious to know what you had on the tank for filtration Tom.


----------

